# ampli de 70w



## gaston sj (Mar 28, 2007)

hola


les cuento que estoy haciendo un amplificado de 70WRMS y el mismo va con un imtegrado del tipo tda 1562q el cual supuestamente da 70w el circuito consume 10 amperes me interesaria saber si realmente dara esa potencia y que experiencia an tenido con ese integrado ya que me an dicho que no tiene buen rendimiento saludos


----------



## Danielv (Oct 4, 2007)

Segun si los entrega, pero armalo y despues me cuentas como te fue !


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eso si. cuando se dice que los IC son mañosos tenés que tomar mucha paciencia para armar el circuito. verificar las resistencias, los transistores (datasheet) la continuidad de las pistas, no sobrecalentar el IC (recomendable un socalo). etc,etc. son una infinidad de cuidados. cuando termines cuentanos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 4, 2007)

Observa este post por favor.
suerte

Te aseguro que el rendimiento (RENDIMIENTO) ES MUY BUENO.

Juan josé.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/


----------

